# Anzio, Italy 1944 Canadian Military



## BlankGirl (30 Jul 2004)

I am trying to do some research into the battle that took place at Anzio, Italy during 1944.  My Great Uncle was killed serving there.  I would appreciate any suggestions that anyone might have on finding further information, or talking with a possible survivor of that battle!!

BlankGirl


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Jul 2004)

No Canadian units fought at Anzio.

The First Special Service Force was an American unit, from which a large proportion of Canadian soldiers were drawn.  It was considered officially a US-Canadian joint special forces unit, the Force wore US uniforms and used US equipment.  It was considered the best light infantry force of WW II, and perhaps in modern military history.

The battle at Anzio was a long and costly debacle - the US landed forces there in early 1944 to put pressure on the Germans and threaten to take Rome.  Instead of pushing forward quickly, the US commander let the Germans recover their wits, and went from having practically no forces in the area to moving some of their best - including the Hermann Goering Division, whom the FSSF would tangle with for several weeks.  The invasion force floundered on the beaches for several weeks until other offensives inland - including by the I Canadian Corps - got the line moving again, and the Germans withdrew.  The FSSF was one of the first units to reach Rome, which was liberated on 4 June 1944.  

Many soldiers were killed penned in on the Anzio beachhead, every inch of which was subjected to German shellfire.  Even the hospitals and headquarters areas were not safe.

There are some good websites on the First Special Service Force, as well as books.  Google ought to help you out.  I don't recall any good histories of Anzio off the top of my head.


----------



## BlankGirl (30 Jul 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> No Canadian units fought at Anzio.
> 
> The First Special Service Force was an American unit, from which a large proportion of Canadian soldiers were drawn.   It was considered officially a US-Canadian joint special forces unit, the Force wore US uniforms and used US equipment.   It was considered the best light infantry force of WW II, and perhaps in modern military history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Jul 2004)

If you don't mind my asking, what is your Great Uncle's name?  I'd be interested in seeing his entry at the Canadian Virtual War Memorial.


----------



## BlankGirl (30 Jul 2004)

His name was Peach Blanxby Harvey (listed as P B Harvey)  Everyone knew him as either "Blank" or "Peachy".  He was born in Moose Jaw, Sk and was killed at the age of 24 on May 24, 1944.  There was a lake in SK named after him, in fact!  He is buried at the Beachhead War Cemetary (I think that's the correct name) just outside of Anzio.  I visited his grave about 3 years ago and it was a lovely cemetary.  He was given a "field" promotion before his death to Lte, I believe, but was killed before the paperwork was completed, so he is buried as a Private.  It is interesting to note that he was originally buried in the American Cemetary at Anzio and was moved later to the Beachead.  I wonder if that was because he was in an American uniform, maybe??  He was awarded 6 or 7 medals, I believe - I applied two years ago for his military records - they are a little sketchy, but that makes sense now that I know what unit he was a part of.  I have found a sight that actually lists his name as part of the Devil's Brigade.  AFter your advice I did some searching last evening and found so much information on his unit.  I do so appreciate your help in this.  I am the first of my family to show any interest in this, but I feel that learning about him and his service is a tremendous way to honor him!

BlankGirl


----------



## Michael Dorosh (30 Jul 2004)

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/virtualmem

If you haven't found it yet, the link to the Virtual War Memorial is above.  Looks like the site is down temporarily as I type this.  I would encourage you to share any photos you have, of him, the lake named for him, his grave, any newspaper clippings, etc., with the memorial and they will put them on the website so others may view them.

Saskatchewan did a great thing by naming geographical features after all their war dead.  And of course your uncle did our country a great service, so thanks for taking over as caretaker of his memory.  It looks like he is in good hands.

Mike


----------



## BlankGirl (31 Jul 2004)

Thank you - I have seen it and intend on sending his photo, as well as his last letter home and photos of his grave to them soon.  

I have been sitting at this computer for about 4 hours now reading through web sites and etc on The First Special Service Force - what an amazing story.  I really feel honored that my Uncle served with such a unit.  Do you have any idea where one might find an "arm patch" from this unit - the arrowhead with US and Canada on it or if that is even possible??

BlankGirl


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Jul 2004)

BlankGirl said:
			
		

> Thank you - I have seen it and intend on sending his photo, as well as his last letter home and photos of his grave to them soon.
> 
> I have been sitting at this computer for about 4 hours now reading through web sites and etc on The First Special Service Force - what an amazing story.  I really feel honored that my Uncle served with such a unit.  Do you have any idea where one might find an "arm patch" from this unit - the arrowhead with US and Canada on it or if that is even possible??
> 
> BlankGirl



Try ebay, though originals are attractive and expensive.  There are reproductions out there on the market - I own one myself, but won't part with it.  A google search for "repro" "SSI" (the American term for shoulder sleeve insignia) and "FSSF" or "Devil's Brigade" may yield you a militaria site or two.  Don't know of a solid source for sure, but they are out there.

Good luck.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (31 Jul 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4725&item=2260269417&rd=1&ssPageName=WD2V

there is one on ebay right now.


----------



## Spr.Earl (31 Jul 2004)

Michael ,you still amaze me with your knowledge and the help you give other's.


----------



## BlankGirl (31 Jul 2004)

I AGREE!  Thank you so much - I have learned more in the last 24 hours, on the advice and recommendations of Mike, than in the last 3 years!  I am amazed at the information that I have learned about my Uncle.  I sincerely appreciate your help!!!

BlankGirl


----------



## hastyrattle (15 May 2005)

here are 2 web sites......

www.execulink.com/~kiska/FSSFHomepage.index.html

if you go to the first link and scroll down to the killed in action list, his name is there

www.members.tripod.com/fssflhg/

i am with the FSSF living history group.

regards

Ted


----------



## baboon6 (16 May 2005)

A good book about Anzio is Carlo D' Este's "Fatal Decision: Anzio and the Battle for Rome".


----------

